# La mejor madera o tipo de material para fabricar cajas ?



## harched

ase tiempo he querido saber cual es el tipo de material idoneo para cajas, ustedes opinen.


----------



## ehbressan

MDF = Medium Density Fibreboard (Fibrofàcil, en Argentina).
Sds.


----------



## harched

tengo unos bafles con mdf, un dia les cayo agua y se estropearon


----------



## ehbressan

Ah si, a casi cualquier material si le cae agua, se estropea (Incluso los parlantes ).
Una soluciòn es darle algùn tipo de protecciòn (pintura, por ej.).
Sds.


----------



## Dano

Si se estropea no es nada, lo peor es cuando los moqueteás, el aglomerado es como una esponja cuando se moja que mantiene la humedad por días en la moquette, y empieza a dar un olor muy feo...

Un material muy práctico para monitores (por ejemplo) que son los mas expuestos al agua y lluvia, es fibra (fibra de vidrio un ejemplo).

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Es verdad, para PA se estàn usando mucho los materiales plàsticos.
Por resistencia al manipuleo y a la intemperie.
Pero para casa, o sea uso interior, me parece el MDF lo màs barato y fàcil de conseguir/trabajar.
Hay quienes usan madera maciza o terciado, pero es mas caro. Tambièn se pueden hacer de hormigòn o ladrillos, pero tienen bajo WAF. 
Sds.


----------



## harched

un apunte, me dijeron que  la madera de pino es la mejor, sera cierto?


----------



## Emi77

La madera de pino es una buena opcion si esta bien estacionada o secada ( que no este verde), esa es la ventaja del MDF, que no cambia con el tiempo.

Aca tenes material para leer.
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html

Saludos!!


----------



## electrico

yo tambien tengo esa duda que material seria el mejor en mi pais encuentro estos 3 materiales que me dijeron que son para hacer parlantes aunque me hablaron mal del mdf me dieron que no da un buen sonido comparado con los otros 2 materiales q opinan necesito una ayuda estoy a punto de comprar cual de estos 3 es mejor sin importar el precio voy a hacer cajas para subwoofers saludos.

1. MDF (no se si sera igual el mdf que ustedes conocen pero el que yo vi estaba hecho a base de carton nada de madera)
2. mapresa (particulas de madera)
3. tripley ( este tripley tiene varias capas de madera)


----------



## jacobs

electrico dijo:


> yo tambien tengo esa duda que material seria el mejor en mi pais encuentro estos 3 materiales que me dijeron que son para hacer parlantes aunque me hablaron mal del mdf me dieron que no da un buen sonido comparado con los otros 2 materiales q opinan necesito una ayuda estoy a punto de comprar cual de estos 3 es mejor sin importar el precio voy a hacer cajas para subwoofers saludos.
> 
> 1. MDF (no se si sera igual el mdf que ustedes conocen pero el que yo vi estaba hecho a base de carton nada de madera)
> 2. mapresa (particulas de madera)
> 3. tripley ( este tripley tiene varias capas de madera)



El material con que hago los bajos , cabinas es el tripley pero el que es a base de pino que es mas amarillo que el tradicional como el que usan en el embalaje de maquinaria , la verdad es que da un mejor sonido comparado con unas que hice en tripley convencional , y ya llevan varios años de uso y abuso(les ha caído una que otra lluvia, y allí están, lo que no me gusta del MDF ademas del sonido es que las cajas quedan mas pesadas, un amigo hizo unas en MDF y estaban mas pesadas


----------



## jsebastian

El MDf es bueno quizas no sea el mejor pero es bueno tambien es muy importante el diseño de la caja tiene que estar bien calculada segun el tipo de parlante. Tambien se puede hacer de triplay delgado y ir pegandolo con cola de carpintero en varias capas unas tres, al secar se vuelve muy fuerte.


----------



## electrico

entonces la mejor opcion seria el tripley pero de pino voy a ver si consigo gracias


----------



## gls2000

Muchachos. No quieran inventar cosas raras. En todo el mundo se utilizan en la casi totalidad de los casos 2 maderas:
 MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard) 
 Laminado Fenólico (Este ultimo de gran resistencia al agua, intemperie)

No es recomendable usar maderas "reales" porque tienden a deformarse (es normal en la madera) y una caja para un parlante no se debe deformar ni retorcer ni nada por el estilo.

Eso que dicen por ahi que el pino es bueno ... no solo no es bueno es malo para hacer un parlante, tiene muy baja densidad cosa que no es buena para esta aplicación.

Se usa MDF porque es un excelente material para trabajarlo y porque sus características acústicas lo hacen bueno para un parlante.

Hay fabricantes que han desarrollado otros materiales para las cajas ... pero eso está a nivel corporativo no al nuestro.

Saludos!


----------



## Hernan Roberth

yo tambien recomiendo el MDF, es bastante bueno para el costo.
Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Si si yo también recomiendo el MDF o fibrofacil por su facilidad para trabajar, su bajo costo y demás 
Saludos tatajara


----------



## zxeth

El fibrofacil, una sola vez use un aglomerado pesado y no suena muy lindo que digamos, pero era lo que tenia . Tambien use madera balsa, muy buena en realidad, lastima que se rompio como si nada , y no tengo ganas de hacer una nueva ya que tenes que agarrar y agujerear con una broca de menos de 1mm y usar tornillos muy finitos, si lo tratas de clavar con una engranpadora se rompen, si se te cae se rompe y varias cosas mas , igual esto era para un parlante de 1" que usaba para un miniamplificador que llevaba para escuchar musica en un fantour en bariloche , y asi se rompio :S


----------



## kacharero

> Muchachos. No quieran inventar cosas raras. En todo el mundo se utilizan en la casi totalidad de los casos 2 maderas:
> MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard)
> Laminado Fenólico (Este ultimo de gran resistencia al agua, intemperie)



Eso no le den mas vueltas..MDF..y reforzado estructuralmente...si las hace uno mismo..para evitar colorasiones en los bajos...he leido que una caja acustica ,su sonido es 40% la caja y el otro 60 el filtro..y claro las altavoces que uses....por mi experiencia estoy de acuerdo con lo leido..si interesa pongo alguna foto.


----------



## palomo

Hace tiempo me hice 2 bafle para mis bocinas tipò cervin-vega uno lo hice con MDF y otro lo hiso un amigo pero ocupo triplay, y la verdad la diferencia era enorme el bafle hecho con MDF sonaba mejor, los bajos salian con mas control sin coloracion alguna, se le podia bajar mas en frecuencia y no presentaba demaciada vibracion que pudiera afectar al sonido, cosa que con el triplay no, este tenia una coloracion desagradable vibraba como atacado por algun mal de parkinson y eso que los dos eran el mismo diseño, asi que recomiendo el MDF y si es para trabajarlo en algun sonido movil recomiendo protejerlos con una capa de fibra de vidrio o algun acabado que lo proteja del agua.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

No hay nada como un buen Contrachapado de 19mm


----------



## kacharero

> No hay nada como un buen Contrachapado de 19 mm



También vale.. grueso y pesado y te evitas sorpresas.. ésto hice para mi sistema activo


----------



## boris guillen

Hola! vengo a hablar de este tema si se puede armar una caja acustica para un parlante de 6" con esta madera "triplay" 
Digo que si se puede hacer ya que esta madera es muy delgada facilitando la vibracion y ruidos parasitos 
....¿Algun rellendo dentro de la caja para evitar las vibraciones?
...¿ colocar soportes dentro de la caja? 
QUe opinan? se podria? alguna teoria ? O talves si se pueda alguien que ya haiga experimentado con esto? gracias comenten opinen..saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

Soportes. Es obligatorio cuando se usan calibres de madera delgada.

Y con soportes, me refiero la raya que se ve en el cajón destapado. Va en todas las caras, menos en la frontal.


----------



## necomas

Hola, en partes del foro Como diseñar cajas y medir los parámetros Thiele-Small de los parlantes, no hay mucha mención al material de las cajas, permanentemente se nombra al MDF (tablero de partículas) como el mejor material para hacer las cajas. Encontré un estudio, publicado en: La revista de la construcción donde se hacen 4 estudios en los 4 principales tableros, que son: Contrachapado, OSB (hojuela), MDF (particulas) y aglomerados (fibras). 
Este es el enlace para leer el articulo: 

Me gustaría, si es posible, hacer un debate y contar experiencias en la construccion de las cajas.
Atte
Necomas ...



Como soy nuevo, no puedo subir un link, por lo tanto adjunto el archivo del estudio mencionado anteriormente.


----------



## Fogonazo

PDF  dijo:
			
		

> Comportamiento de tableros a base de madera, durante ensayos de atenuación ultrasónica




*! ! ! Atenuación ultrasónica ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## necomas

si, es raro, ¿porque hacer una medición ultrasonica? pero dice: Al analizar la composición estructural de cada tablero como principal característica de diferenciación, se desprende que tanto la distribución espacial y el tipo de elementos constitutivos, toman aplicabilidad técnica para el diseño de productos con potencial de aislación acústico, capaces de generar medios no continuos asociados a poca compactación, mediante el uso de elementos de forma irregular y haciendo uso de distintas granulometrías presente en un mismo producto, como son las configuraciones por capas y/o multicapas heterogéneas entre sí.
En resumen, es esperable un comportamiento similar de la atenuación ultrasónica entre los tableros OSB,
Contrachapado y la madera de Pinus radiata, a medida que aumentan los niveles de frecuencia, ya que sobre estos materiales se encuentran los mejores comportamientos elásticos debido a la aplicación estructural de servicio que cumplen.

Hay algún estudio realizado en estos tableros, dentro de las frecuencias audibles?


----------



## Fogonazo

necomas dijo:
			
		

> . . . .Hay algún estudio realizado en estos tableros, dentro de las frecuencias audibles?



*Sip*, existen estudios de absorción, refracción, resistencia mecánica, Etc. Veré si los encuentro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Sip*, existen estudios de absorción, refracción, resistencia mecánica, Etc. Veré si los encuentro.


Hay un estudio de la BBC que está accesible con un link dentro de un PDF de la BBC que presentó juanfilas hace tiempo.
A saber por donde andará.... hay que usar el buscador, por que ni me acuerdo donde lo posteó... 

PD: No encontré el post de Juan pero hallé el link de descarga del PDF: http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/rd/pubs/reports/rpt60s_70to96.pdf


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, hace tiempo estuve experimentando atornillar piezas de MDF de 3/4", y conclui que era muy facil dañar y rajar dicha madera. Por supuesto que tambien hice perforaciones con taladro, y en algunas circunstancias con los parametros correctos, el mdf no se rajaba, pero vamos que en mi opinion el mdf y tornillos son incompatibles por mas que hagas el agujero de pre drill y todo se vea aparentemente bien, conclui que ello no puede ser confiable, y que el tornillo ahi estaria de puro adorno, sin otorgar el agarre que se puede obtener utilizando otras tipo de maderas. Otra cosa es atornillar en mdf en una de sus caras (como para montar un parlante) ahi si que no se presenta problema alguno, dado la disposicion de las fibras.

Como muchos sabemos, el mdf es muy usado en acustica, dadas sus prestaciones tanto tecnicas como economicas, y le he estado dando vueltas de cual seria la mejor forma de unir las piezas de forma practica y segura. Pense en los denominados joints, como el box joint, o el dowel, eso vendria siendo lo mas certero utilizando un buen pegamento, pero demanda mucho trabajo en la madera, a todo esto pense que lo ideal deberian ser clavos a presion utilizando una pistola de aire a presion y un buen pegamento para madera, el truco deberia ser utilizar un calibre de clavo muy delgado, de unos 3mm o inferior a lo mucho para no estresar las fibras al entrar en ellas, el gran numero de ellos deberia dar la fuerza requerida (ej, uno cada 3 pulgadas mas o menos), son baratos y se trabaja rapido con esa herramienta.

Alguien aqui ha trabajado con esa herramienta y mdf? me gustaria aportara algunas opiniones al respecto. Gracias. ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antes de tratar de inventar la polvora nuevamente, te recomiendo que veas este video:


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

muy Educacionante el video pero derrepente hablaba tan lento que parecia loquendo


----------



## svartahrid

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Antes de tratar de inventar la polvora nuevamente, te recomiendo que veas este video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGPXrxvxL9U



 Pero si ese video me da la razon, mira cuidadosamente lo que le sucede en el minuto 50:50 a la hora de insertar el tornillo en el orificio guia taladrado , sufre una rajadura en el perfil, lo mismo me paso hace tiempo haciendo mis pruebas con mdf, no importaba que usara tornillos chicos, gruesos, o lo mismo para la guia, no importaba que usara avellanadora, el problema se da en la insercion que entra de forma perfilada, sobre todo si ajustas "bien" el tornillo, no necesariamente de forma excesiva.

Note mejoras notables prensando ambos lados con dos taquitos de madera y una prensa, asi a la hora de entrar el tornillo (previamente guiado), no empuja las fibras para los lados donde tiende la ruptura (mira mi adjunto del primer mensaje, la figura B) esa fotografia yo la tome a la hora de hacer los experimentos, se ve que el tornillo entra bien y no hay ruptura con ese metodo, pero no muchas veces es posible usarlo debido a inaccesibilidad, de todas formas siento poco confiable ese "amarre" con tornillo, al menor estres es de suponer que el tornillo mismo provocara una rajadura, por eso pienso que el tornillo estaria de puro adorno y lo que mantendria la rigidez seria el simple pegamento.

Por eso ahora supongo que lo ideal seria clavo delgado de unos 2mm insertado con pistola de aire a presion, de esa forma nuestro elemento penetrante no meteria mucho estres a las fibras, por lo que se mantiene lejos el punto de ruptura (si el clavo es de 2mm, tendriamos a sus costados un grosor de 8mm de fibras suponiendo que la madera sea de 3/4 "19mm"). Con tarugos o box joints va perfecto y es lo mas recomendable si se quiere la maxima seguridad en las uniones, pero pues eso, seguramente tambien con pistola de clavos delgados se logren excelentes resultados.

Estos son los box joints para el que no los conozca, con eso y un buen pegamento, ni a patada de mula podriamos destruirle , aunque es una jodita hacer esos recortes. Hay jigs o dispositivos que facilitan el hacerlos en tu sierra de mesa, el famoso carpintero Mathias Wendell de youtube suele usarla mucho. Por ahora sigo con la idea de mantener bien alejados los tornillos del mdf cuando de atornillar perfiladamente se trate, que son peor que el agua!

Ver el archivo adjunto 148711


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver....
Para sujetar MDF con tornillos tenes que hacer agujeros guia pasantes, y ademas hay que encolar las juntas. De esa manera se logra una resistencia muy elevada con minimo trabajo.
Usando agujeros guia es casi imposible que se raje el MDF, y cuando sucede es por otro motivo, como cuando pretendes hundir la cabeza del tornillo sin hacer el avellanado, o cuando el diametro del agujero guia es muy pequeño.
He diseñado y armado muebles grandes de MDF de 18mm, con partes unidas con cola y tornillos de 3.5 x 35mm y nunca se me ha rajado el MDF... y he puesto mas de 100 tornillos en algunos muebles.
Por supuesto que alguna vez puede fallar, pero si lo haces bien es casi imposible que suceda.
Ademas, los tornillos podes quitarlos si fuera necesario, pero los clavos no...


----------



## Fogonazo

Como con en "Todo" existe un tiempo de aprendizaje y un tiempo de práctica.

Yo también tuve rajaduras en el MDF hasta que adquirí (en poco tiempo) una metodología de trabajo adecuada y segura.
Ahora cuando armo algo puedo dar mayor ajuste a los tornillos con cero riesgo.

Los últimos gabinetes que arme no los hice en MDF sino en en enchapado fenólico que tiene algunas ventajas y desventajas sobre el MDF, pero para lo que armé se adecuaba mucho mejor.


----------



## shevchenko

Hablemos del tornillo...
Tiene que tener una rosca profunda y filosa, y si está muy junta la rosca tampoco sirve ya que no deja material de agarre entre rosca y rosca!
La mecha tiene que ser la adecuada... una medida más una medida menos y se rueda o se raja...
El tornillo tiene que tener punta... si es cuadrado o muy redondeado en vez de r marcando la madera progresivamente... saca material o aplica mucha precion cerca del borde y se abre... en el mdf lo tornillos cortos..... no van muy bien...





Uno que se rodó y otro que entró bien... ambos en mdf pero distinta mecha... también hay que darle la precion justa al taladro/atornillador/destornillador







Fíjate que en los tornillos negros de "durloc" hay uno más adecuado para madera que el otro!!
Yo uso solamente los 2 dorados de la derecha... aunque hay otros que sirven para cambiar pornun tornillo que se giro o rodó y van sin retocar el orificio ni nada!


----------



## Fogonazo

shevchenko dijo:


> Hablemos del tornillo. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo uso solamente los 2 dorados de la derecha. . . .



Como yo  soy racista también uso los mismos tornillos (Abajo a la derecha), pero "Negros" 

Para colocar los tornillos empleo una máquina de agujerear "Polentosa", para evitar problemas NO realizo el apriete final con la máquina sino a mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Uso los de paso abierto que SI pueden hacer rosca en el MDF , si estoy con paciencia  les hago una marca longitudinal al inicio de la rosca (con disco de corte fino y amoladora) , ésto funciona como terraja , en éstos casos no uso jabón ni vela , sino cola de carpintero cómo lubricante y posterior adhesivo 

MDF rajado = 

- Agujero de guia demasiado pequeño.
- Tornillos de paso muy fino

Adicional : Los agujeros guia no los hago perpendiculares , sino levemente inclinados hacia el interior del bafle , entonces tampoco están hechos al centro del MDF sino comenzando más afuera.

Además encolo las uniones dándo cola en ambos MDF , dándo tiempo que absorban y recargando antes de unir .

Sinó el MDF se chupó la cola y queda "desencolado"


----------



## pilm

Saludos. Yo no uso ese tipo de tornillos; en mis ensambles utilizo tuerca y tornillo, con muy buenos resultados. Mas tarde me daré tiempo para mostrar como lo hago mediante una fotografía, así se comprende mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para colocar los tornillos empleo una máquina de agujerear "Polentosa", para evitar problemas NO realizo el apriete final con la máquina sino a mano.


Yo uso los mismos tornillos que ustedes, los de la derecha, y a veces (cuando el MDF tiene fibromelanina negra) uso los negros de "paso grande" para que disimule un poco cuando no tengo espacio para poner "los-tapa-cabeza-que-no-se-como-se-llaman". Siempre uso mecha de 2mm para los tornillos de 3.5mm, y con eso el "cuerpo" pasa sin hacer (mucha) presión pero la rosca se agarra a las paredes en forma firme.
Para el ajuste tengo un taladro/destornillador a baterias con control de torque (suena wau! pero es un Robust de 18V nomás), y con el torque en la 5ta marca, ajusta a la perfección los tornillos (ojo con los negros que se les corta la cabeza muuuy fácilmente... con los tornillos negros, digo, no sea que venga el INADI). A veces hay que retocar la profundidad de la cabeza a mano para hundirla si no le haces el avellanado.

And that's all, folks!!!!

*PD: *De todas formas, solo le pongo tornillos a las cajas de los subwoofers sellados, por que la presión interna puede ser muy elevada. En los baffles bass-reflex o en los sellados con parlantes "chicos", el armado se puede hacer por pegado solo con cola, y si el tamaño de la caja es "razonable" o tiene buenos refuerzos, queda tan sólida como si estuviera atornillada.


----------



## pilm

Aquí les pongo dos ejemplos de cómo hacer uniones verdaderamente resistentes.









La primera es con los tornillos que todo mundo usa, pero para darle resistencia he colocado un taco de madera dura. Es en éste taco donde la rasca del tornillo ejerce la tracción, la parte del MDF, atraviesa por un agujero con bastante holgura.


Las segunda opción, mi preferida es usando tuerca y tornillo. El agujero que queda se rellena luego con masilla plástica o de preferencia con resina poliéster. Les garantizo que con éste método se logran uniones supremamente sólidas.


Saludos, espero les sirva…


----------



## analogico

svartahrid dijo:


> utilizando una pistola de aire a presion y un buen *pegamento *para madera, el truco deberia ser utilizar un calibre de clavo muy delgado, de unos 3mm o inferior a lo mucho para no estresar las fibras al entrar en ellas, el gran numero de ellos deberia dar la fuerza requerida (ej, uno cada 3 pulgadas mas o menos), son baratos y se trabaja rapido con esa herramienta.



el pegamneto de madera "cola  "es barato lo venden por kilo en ferreterias


no confundir con el que es de uso escolar que se parece


----------



## svartahrid

Como ya mencione anteriormente, no puedes pretender obtener alguna resistencia atornillando un mdf, pues aunque no se te raje la madera y obtengas algo de agarre, como podrias pretender que ahi hay una fijacion resistente, siendo que el material que rodea el tornillo es muy quebradizo y se raja al menor estres? al final el 95% de agarre o fijacion simplemente lo estaria otorgando el pegamento, cosa distinta si fuera un aglomerado de pino, hardwood o incluso madera de particula, el mdf tiene su punto debil justo en el medio del perfil, y vamos y resulta que ahi es donde le metemos el tornillo pretendiendo obtener una fijacion resistente, simplemente no tiene sentido. 

Muy curioso lo que ha hecho el amigo @pilm, las cosas que demanda hacer el mdf .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

analogico dijo:


> el pegamneto de madera "cola  "es barato lo venden por kilo en ferreterias
> *no confundir con el que es de uso escolar que se parece*


Según mis experimentos, si le das el tiempo de secado correspondiente la "cola de la escuela" pega exactamente igual que la cola de carpintero. De hecho, varias veces la he usado por que no tenía de la de carpintero a mano y las  muebles así hechos todavía están en perfecto estado.



svartahrid dijo:


> Como ya mencione anteriormente, no puedes pretender obtener alguna resistencia atornillando un mdf, pues aunque no se te raje la madera y obtengas algo de agarre, como podrias pretender que ahi hay una fijacion resistente, siendo que el material que rodea el tornillo es muy quebradizo y se raja al menor estres? al final el 95% de agarre o fijacion simplemente lo estaria otorgando el pegamento, cosa distinta si fuera un aglomerado de pino, hardwood o incluso madera de particula, el mdf tiene su punto debil justo en el medio del perfil, y vamos y resulta que ahi es donde le metemos el tornillo pretendiendo obtener una fijacion resistente, simplemente no tiene sentido.


Estas haciendo afirmaciones sin ningún sustento.


----------



## Fogonazo

Tal como comentas aquí:



svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, hace tiempo estuve experimentando atornillar piezas de MDF de 3/4, y conclui que era muy facil dañar y rajar dicha madera. Por supuesto que tambien hice perforaciones con taladro, y en algunas circunstancias con los parametros correctos, el mdf no se rajaba, pero vamos que _*en mi opinion el mdf y tornillos son incompatibles*_ por mas que hagas el agujero de pre drill y todo se vea aparentemente bien, conclui que ello no puede ser confiable, . . . . .


Es *"Tu"* opinión, y esta *NO* es compartida.


----------



## svartahrid

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal como comentas aquí:
> 
> 
> Es *"Tu"* opinión, y esta *NO* es compartida.



Y bueno, lo decia porque es bastantisimo popular ese problema ademas de mis observaciones, tanto que hasta en un video que segun mostraba como trabajar "correctamente" con mdf al pobre hombre se le ha rajado la cosa . No se deben usar tornillos si en verdad se quiere trabajar bien las uniones del mdf, hay metodos mas confiables a inmediato y largo plazo como joints o tarugos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Al hombre se le raja el MDF por que el tornilo esta muy cerca del borde y se pasa en la tension de ajuste por que no tiene control de torque... o no escuchaste que el "ruido"  de ese tornillo es diferente cuando llega sl final de la rosca???? Es un buen carpintero pero cometr algunos errores tecnicos que probablemente ni siquiera sepa que existen.

Vamos, no busques cualquier error para justificar tu vision del tema.
Si el trabajo se hace bien el MDF no se raja y la union queda extremadamente solida.

Seguro que existen otros metodos para la union, y te invito s que revises los trabajos de Quercus en este foro para que veas otras alternativas igualmente validas, pero que requieren herramientas y trabajo dificiles de amortizar para un diyer.


----------



## analogico

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ....Q...igualmente validas, pero que requieren herramientas y trabajo dificiles de amortizar para un diyer.



amortizar un  diyer :loco:


----------



## svartahrid

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Al hombre se le raja el MDF por que el tornilo esta muy cerca del borde y se pasa en la tension de ajuste por que no tiene control de torque... o no escuchaste que el "ruido"  de ese tornillo es diferente cuando llega sl final de la rosca???? Es un buen carpintero pero cometr algunos errores tecnicos que probablemente ni siquiera sepa que existen.
> 
> Vamos, no busques cualquier error para justificar tu vision del tema.
> Si el trabajo se hace bien el MDF no se raja y la union queda extremadamente solida.
> 
> Seguro que existen otros metodos para la union, y te invito s que revises los trabajos de Quercus en este foro para que veas otras alternativas igualmente validas, pero que requieren herramientas y trabajo dificiles de amortizar para un diyer.



Gracias, le echare un vistazo a los trabajos del amigo Quercus, porque por ahi tengo otros proyectos pendientes y queria ser certero en el proceso del mdf. Una forma de ver lo fragil que queda el mdf al contacto de tornillos, es probar a hacer una L con dos piezas de mdf, atornillar bien sin que se raje, pero despues estresar un "poquito" las piezas, el mismo tornillo ayuda a dar ruptura a las fibras facilmente, cosa que no sucede con otros tipos de maderas, por eso digo que el tornillo queda de adorno aunque no se haya rajado al momento de insertar el tornillo y no ofrece una verdadera fijacion o soporte.

Tambien queria comentar que opinan de "tratar" previamente el area de contacto, rasguñandolo con un disco de alambre y taladro, creando pequeños valles o micro zanjas donde el pegamento tendra mucha mas superficie de donde agarrarse, me parecio buena esta idea porque actualmente los pegamentos para madera ademas de ser bastante efectivos pegando las partes, al secarse terminan con una dureza superior a la misma madera  (segun el fabricante y por lo que he visto).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

analogico dijo:


> amortizar un  diyer :loco:


Es muy bueno que tengas suficientes fondos en tu cuenta bancaria para comprae cosas que solo vas a usar un par veces en tu vida...


----------



## analogico

podes usar madera madera  para reforzar 

encolas y atornillas el mdf   a la madera    detras de las esquinas 
una vez seco podes sacar los tornillos o dejarlos
---

tambien existe otra madera que es como  aserrin 
creo que son de 20mm   esas son mas faciles de atornillar









Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es muy bueno que tengas suficientes fondos en tu cuenta bancaria para comprae cosas que solo vas a usar un par veces en tu vida...



cosas que usaria mas de un par de veces pero  nunca amortizaria


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

svartahrid dijo:


> Una forma de ver lo fragil que queda el mdf al contacto de tornillos, es probar a hacer una L con dos piezas de mdf, atornillar bien sin que se raje, pero despues estresar un "poquito" las piezas, el mismo tornillo ayuda a dar ruptura a las fibras facilmente, cosa que no sucede con otros tipos de maderas, por eso digo que el tornillo queda de adorno aunque no se haya rajado al momento de insertar el tornillo y no ofrece una verdadera fijacion o soporte.


Lo que decís sucede en *cualquier material*, incluso en los metales, por que el agujero es una zona de "concentración de tensiones", así que eso de que no sucede con otros tipos de maderas - nuevamente -  no tiene ningún sustento (hay que estudiar una asignatura que se llama "resistencia de materiales" ).
Por otra parte, la prueba de la L no significa NADA a menos que la junta vaya a trabajar de esa forma, cosa que es completamente falsa en un baffle. Eso es como que digas que los autos son de mala calidad por que se destruyen cuando los arrojo desde un avión a 3000 mts de altura  



svartahrid dijo:


> Tambien queria comentar que opinan de "tratar" previamente el area de contacto, rasguñandolo con un disco de alambre y taladro, creando pequeños valles o micro zanjas donde el pegamento tendra mucha mas superficie de donde agarrarse, me parecio buena esta idea porque actualmente los pegamentos para madera ademas de ser bastante efectivos pegando las partes, al secarse terminan con una dureza superior a la misma madera  (segun el fabricante y por lo que he visto).


Es una mala idea hacer ese tipo de "zanjas", ya que no hay certeza que las rayas efectivamente aumenten la superficie de contacto por que no están hechas con el alineamiento suficiente y tal vez choque unas con otras dejando huecos al medio. Es preferible dar un par de pasadas de lija de grano grueso (tipo 60 o por ahí) y solo a la superficie mas pulida del MDF.... aunqe yo nunca lo he necesitado...


----------



## shevchenko

En el peor de los casos un esquinero dentro de la caja, si es en forma triangular mejor, y lo encolas y atornillas a gusto... pero para mi parecer si el tornillo es correcto, el orificio con la mecha es el adecuado y estan las piezas encoladas bien, no tiene que fallar... podes agregar porosidad a la madera si pero no canaletas... ya que la cola al secarse se contrae y eso puede generar orificios y partes que no hagan contacto...
Vienen unas L de metal que se usan para estantes y muebles que podes agregar por dentro y atornillar desde afuera...
Repito si esta todo bien, en un descuido el tornillo se entierra en la madera mas de la mitad en el mdf!!! yo no tengo control de torque y el tornillo no se gira... y entra crujiendo muy fuerte....
Lo de amortizar... nose no veo mas que un taladro con una mecha gruesa y un tope para hacer ese trabajo de pasar un tornillo con tuerca (como en las camas de madera) aunque lo veo para casos extremos... no nos olvidemos de los tarugos de madera que se pueden agregar entre tornillo y tornillo bien encolados dan un muy buen agarre!


----------



## cyverlarva

svartahrid dijo:


> Y bueno, lo decia porque es bastantisimo popular ese problema ademas de mis observaciones, tanto que hasta en un video que segun mostraba como trabajar "correctamente" con mdf al pobre hombre se le ha rajado la cosa . No se deben usar tornillos si en verdad se quiere trabajar bien las uniones del mdf, hay metodos mas confiables a inmediato y largo plazo como joints o tarugos.



Hola, te equivocas feo. Tu impericia al trabajar mdf te hace generalizar cosas que no son asi. Cuando queres atornillar dos tablas de mdf, necesitas 3 mechas, un calibre, un tornillo para madera cola de carpintero o Plasticola, que al fin y al cabo es adhesivo vinilico diluido en mas o menos cantidad y un destornillador. La primera mecha tiene que ser del tamaño de la cabeza del tornillo, y sirve para hacer el avellanado y poder dejar la cabeza del tornillo por debajo de la superficie de la madera, la segunda mecha es del diametro de la rosca del tornillo, la tercera es del diametro interno de la rosca del tornillo. El tornillo debe ser para madera, no para durlock ni para chapa, ni parker, ni nada, tornillos para madera, si son autoperforantes no sirve de nada, ya que los autoperforantes o punta aguja sirven para perforar chapa. El calibre te va a servir para medir, y medi vos, porque es comun que vayas a la ferreteria y cuando le pidas un tornillo te van a dar lo que le sirva venderte, acostumbrate a pedir y corroborar lo que pedis en la ferreteria, es comun que te vendan cualquier cosa. Apretar un tornillo a lo bestia pensando que apretando a lo animal hace mas fuerte la union es de ignorante, si necesitas una mayor fuerza de cohercion colocas mas tornillos y tampoco uno cada 1 cm ya que vas a debilitar el material. Primero marcas donde va el tornillo, segundo escuadras las partes a unir, tercero escuadrado y asegurado con un sargento, o prensa o con dos ayudantes que te den una mano perforas la tabla superior y la inferior con la mecha mas pequeña, luego cambias a la que le sigue en tamaño y rectificas el taladrado en la tabla superior, para luego cambiar de mecha y hacer el avellanado. Y si no tenes un torquimetro ajustas solo un poco, pasando la rosca del tornillo por jabon y luego apretando. Las tablas a unir llevan cola para maximizar la union. Asi no vas a tener problema, porque asi se trabaja un material como el mdf, que por la disposicion de las fibras no soporta un anclaje sea cual fuere a presion. Usar una clavadora neumatica pensando que un clavo tiene mayor fuerza de traccion es una burrada, las clavadoras se usan primero porque es mas rapido, segundo porque es mas barato, tercero porque al no tener cabeza es facil de darle terminacion, ademas de sentirte un profesional como los que vez en youtube.

Tengo bastante experiencia trabajando con madera, y es bueno experimentar, pero al menos en carpinteria esta todo bastante inventado, y tu afirmacion esta definitivamente errada.


Saludos


----------



## svartahrid

cyverlarva dijo:


> Hola, te equivocas feo. Tu impericia al trabajar mdf te hace generalizar cosas que no son asi. Cuando queres atornillar dos tablas de mdf, necesitas 3 mechas, un calibre, un tornillo para madera cola de carpintero o Plasticola, que al fin y al cabo es adhesivo vinilico diluido en mas o menos cantidad y un desto.......Saludos



Porfavor no se interprete que estoy debatiendo con prepotencia, sucede que ya estuve yo realizando unos experimentos con mdf de 3/4", y me di cuenta de varias cosillas. Por supuesto que use mechas guias y avellanadora, asi como tornillos maquinados tanto como de carpinteria, haciendo guias no importando tuvieran seccion autoperforante, que por supuesto entiendo eso no no serviria en mdf. 

En algunas de mis pruebas por supuesto que tambien obtuve atornillados "aparentemente bellos y perfectos" cuando hacia la guia y/o prensaba la madera en ambas caras, pero no se me ha olvidado que se estaba atacando el punto mas debil de la madera mdf, el cual es el perfil, por eso unos simples movimientos leves estresantes de prueba, estos rajaban el mdf, sucede que mucha gente no hace eso, perfora, pega y mete sus tornillos sin imaginarse que al final la rigidez final de la estructura, es obtenida casi en un 100% por el simple hecho de tratarse de piezas encoladas, y los tornillos no hacen nada ahi, es como si en construccion usaras varilla de aleacion de titanio en una construccion hecha de adobe o cal, se te viene abajo la construccion por mas resistente o bien colocada que haya sido la varilla super resistente. Otra cosa seria recubrir las paredes interiores del agujero guia con algun super pegamento, cimentando el area de contacto donde se inicia y propicia la rajadura. Las bocinas no son cuadritos o mueblecitos de mdf, son algo mas bien intencionado para el heavy duty (sobre todo grandes piezas para bocinas de 10 pulgadas o mas), de ahi que remarque mucho en el tema de si estan haciendo algo esos tornillos o no aunque aparenten haber entrado bien.


----------



## analogico

svartahrid dijo:


> tratarse de piezas encoladas, y los tornillos no hacen nada ahi, es como si en construccion usaras varilla de aleacion de titanio en una construccion hecha de adobe o cal, se te viene abajo la construccion por mas resistente o bien colocada que haya sido la varilla super resistente .


 los tornillos son para sujetar el mdf por mientas la cola se seca
asi se arma mas rapido de lo contrario tendrias que tener  mas herramientas  

si colocas el tornillo sin encolar las piezas  es normal que se salga
y la rigidez final la da   todo el conjunto completo


----------



## niguel

para los q no quieren hacer hoyo guia:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá te dejo otro video del carpintero anterior donde explica el uso de los tornillos para el MDF, madera y aglomerado.


----------



## cyverlarva

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá te dejo otro video del carpintero anterior donde explica el uso de los tornillos para el MDF, madera y aglomerado.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVpJg-LcFwk



Excelente video, y te recomiendo que si podes veas todos los videos de Luis Lovon, puede resultarte medio "extrovertido" en la dinamica de los videos, pero ese señor sabe y lo comparte gratuitamente a quien quiera leerlo, algo que en estos dias es muy dificil de encontrar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es tal cual lo decis. Con los videos de este hombre aprendi a colocar las bisagras con resorte (cazoletas tambien les dicen), por que Luis Lovon es el unico que explica las medidas a tomar para que las juntas queden impecables.
Vale la pena ver ese video...

PD: no he visto por aca los tornillos esos con la rosca estriada en los primeros hilos.


----------



## cyverlarva

Esos tornillos con rosca autoperforante que no necesita guia por aca no existen, los habia visto en un video y a dos cuadras de mi laburo esta una de las fabricas mas grandes del pais de autoperforantes, son los que proveen a Easy, y no los tenian. Habria que probarlos.

Una de las cosas que destaco de Luis Lovon es su humildad ante todo, podes ver videos de tipos que te enseñan a cortar una tabla con una sierra circular de 70.000 dolares con autoguia y base neumatica, con una coleccion de herramientas en la pared de 500.000 dolares y despues ves un tipo que te enseña a cortar la misma tabla con un serrucho demostrandote que la misma terminacion y calidad la podes conseguir en tu casa con pocas herramientas. Nunca habia visto un tipo que te enseña a enchapar de verdad con una espatula hecha con la tapa de un envase vacio de cola y que funciona perfectamente.
Son de esas cosas que valen la pena ver para realmente aprender.


----------



## SKYFALL

analogico dijo:


> los tornillos son para sujetar el mdf por mientas la cola se seca



No pasa nada si los dejas después que la cola se seque, antes ayuda a que el conjunto tenga mas resistencia.





analogico dijo:


> tambien existe otra madera que es como  aserrin
> creo que son de 20mm   esas son mas faciles de atornillar



Ese tipo de madera se conoce con el nombre de Aglomerado, tuvo mucha acogida para realizar cajas mucho antes que existiera el MDF, entre los dos tipos de material hay ventajas y desventajas entre cada uno de ellos.


----------



## svartahrid

niguel dijo:


> para los q no quieren hacer hoyo guia:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HXYos0B1Y0



Muy bueno ese tornillo, ya lo conocia, aunque hasta ahora veo que la cabeza tiene sus propias aletas avellanadoras


----------



## shevchenko

Yo use mucho un autoperforante que cerca de la punts tenía 2 aletas... son para fibrocemento...
Bien andan excelente las aletas se parten enseguida luego de hacer el avellado ...
La desventaja es que salía $12 c/u
Vs $0.5 de uno común... 
Espero  encontrarlos y que no me pase igual...


----------



## zorrux

San Jose  Obrero ,Santo Patrono de los Carpinteros ,por favor perdonalo por que no sabe lo que dice ni lo que hace.

Me refiero a las osadas afirmaciones de Svartahrid,aunque mi experiencia haciendo parlantes es nula (recien  toca hacer eso) mi experiencia carpinteril HUM si es amplia y va desde roperos  monstruosos hasta modelos de barcos y he trabajado desde caoba (en vias de extincion) hasta pinocho de reciclaje y creo que algo puedo decir.

-Cualquier carpintero aprende  que  no se debe colocar ningun herraje cerca del borde y dejar un espacio de al  menos del doble del espesor del material que estas trabajando.En tus fotos  se ve claramente como se viola ese elemental principio  y claro el material se raja .Si estas  trabajando  con MDF de 3/4 " el tornillo ,clavo o lo que fuera debes colocarlo al menos a 1 1/2 del borde y frito el pollo.
-El poder de relleno de la cola de carpintero  se puede considerar NULO,asi que destrozar el borde de la madera para hacerle estrias y creer que asi se  incremente su sujecion es errado.
-La  Cola FRIA de Carpintero o cola Blanca o cola Sintetica o cola Escolar  son la misma chola con diferente pollera ,*Poliacetato  de Vinilo en base acuosa *punto ,la diferencia  con la cola Escolar es que  a esta ultima la venden en pomos chiquititos y  la cobran el cuadruple.

En lo que si te concedo razon es en que lo que realmente une la madera con otra es el PEGAMENTO o COLA ,tiene que aplicarse a PRESION de manera que se introduzca en los poros de la madera y forme miles de anclajes mecanicos ,los clavos tornillos o lo que fuera son solo REFUERZO ,nada mas.

-Las juntas sea en cola de milano o en caja son hermosas  y muy resistentes ,a prueba de bombas  magnificas en MADERA de verdad pero inutiles en MDF o madera artificial por el simple echo de que no tiene veta y eso lo hace quebradizo en relacion a la madera de verdad..

Por mi parte al hacer una caja ,cajita o cajota de MDF ,encolo primero , dejo que absorva la primera  capa de cola y vuelvo aplicarla ,luego aplico presion sea con prensas ,sargentos ,cuerdas , bolsas de arena  o tia gorda ,me aseguro que quede perfectamente  a escuadra y listo ,la dejo dormir toda la noche .Al otro dia es que recien empiezo a colocar los tornillos y tampoco he rajado nunca una caja.


----------



## svartahrid

Alguien sabe como se llama este tipo de madera en español? Aca en california, donde vivo actualmente, le dicen particulate board o  madera de particula, es 10 dolares mas barata que el mdf, aunque el mdf es 10 dolares mas barato que el plywood, he trabajado muy poco con esta madera, y lo que he visto es que aguanta muy bien los atornillados sin guias, aunque lei que es menos denso que el mdf, aunque a la larga segun los tornillos terminan aflojandose.


----------



## EdgardoCas

svartahrid dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se llama este tipo de madera en español? Aca en california, donde vivo actualmente, le dicen particulate board o  madera de particula, es 10 dolares mas barata que el mdf, aunque el mdf es 10 dolares mas barato que el plywood, he trabajado muy poco con esta madera, y lo que he visto es que aguanta muy bien los atornillados sin guias, aunque lei que es menos denso que el mdf, aunque a la larga segun los tornillos terminan aflojandose.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 148817



Eso es aglomerado, y tiene colocada una cantonera tipo mediacaña.


----------



## analogico

zorrux dijo:


> -La  Cola FRIA de Carpintero o cola Blanca o cola Sintetica o cola Escolar  son la misma chola



discrepo e ese punto los experimentos me dicen que no es la misma


----------



## svartahrid

analogico dijo:


> discrepo e ese punto los experimentos me dicen que no es la misma



Concuerdo contigo, las colas de carpinteros de primeros fabricantes, pones un poco a secar sobre de una superficie para observar como seca, y te das cuenta que seca como la misma piedra, duro duro, la escolar es mas bien chiclosa o elastica .

Esta prueba que hice hace un tiempo, era pegamento de primer grado, sin resistencia al agua, la clasica cola (no se si de nueva generacion), el caso es que solidifico como la piedra, misma dureza que el pvc al  tocarlo con tu uña vamos... Eso sin mencionar otros grados de colas, las cuales son resistentes del agua y presentar mayor adhesion.


----------



## zorrux

Al margen de desvirtuar el tema ,acerca de la madera ,paso a transcribir un parrafo y dejo el link de la pagina ,que espero aclare definitivamente el tema:

*"El acetato de polivinilo es un componente de un tipo ampliamente usado de adhesivo, a que se refiere indistintamente como cola para madera, cola blanca, cola de carpintero, cola escolar, cola PVA o cola vinílica."*

http://tecnologiadelosplasticos.blogspot.pe/2012/02/el-poliacetato-de-vinilo-acetato-de.html

Mas bien quisera retomar el tema del post:madera o MDF.
Aunque la madera  natural,seleccionada y especial es usada en los instrumentos musicales,en el caso de los bafles ,la madera reconstituida o aglomerados tendria la ventaja de ser  de una densidad UNIFORME  cosa que no ocurre con la madera natural.Aparte del costo y facilidad para conseguir los anchos adecuados.


----------



## Quercus

zorrux dijo:


> Al margen de desvirtuar el tema ,acerca de la madera ,paso a transcribir un párrafo…


  A mi modo de entender,  la cola o el pegamento a utilizar para la madera, no creo que de para otro hilo y creo que esta bien, aclarar sus cualidades aquí. Pero en fin los moderadores deciden.

  Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en lo que comentas de la cola, pero habría que aclarar que aunque la composición base es  la misma o parecida, la calidad y las características no lo son:

  Sin extenderme mucho,  hay colas con diferente grado de elasticidad y de dureza y con diferente grado de secado. Normalmente las más rápidas son más rígidas, incluso las hay que adicionándoles un componente se convierten en grado D4 que se parece al pegamento de poliuretano, pudiéndose utilizar en el exterior. 


zorrux dijo:


> Mas bien quisera retomar el tema del post:madera o MDF.
> Aunque la madera natural,seleccionada y especial es usada en los instrumentos musicales,en el caso de los bafles ,la madera reconstituida o aglomerados tendria la ventaja de ser de una densidad UNIFORME cosa que no ocurre con la madera natural.Aparte del costo y facilidad para conseguir los anchos adecuados.


  Efectivamente, las maderas sintéticas o reconstruidas, tienen muchas ventajas sobre las naturales, tienes la media requerida con solo cortar y al no tener beta son neutras al vibrar. 

  En cuanto a las uniones con tableros de DM que es el nombre que se le da en España, la mejor forma es utilizando una engalletadora y por supuesto cola de calidad o pegamento de poliuretano,  pero comprendo que no todo el mundo dispone de ella. 

  A lo largo de este hilo tengo algunos ejemplos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/construccion-cajas-acusticas-bricolaje-110674/#post877909


----------



## svartahrid

Quercus dijo:


> En cuanto a las uniones con tableros de DM que es el nombre que se le da en España, la mejor forma es utilizando una engalletadora y por supuesto cola de calidad o pegamento de poliuretano,  pero comprendo que no todo el mundo dispone de ella.



Hola amigo, que vendria siendo eso de engalletar?


----------



## zorrux

Lee el link de Quercus ,esta explicado con manzanas.


----------



## Rush

Si los tornillos son un material tan divino ¿Por qué parece ser que casi que los evitan B&W, Sonus Faber, Klipsch, Kef, Fisher, Optimus, Luthier, Magico, Yamaha, Wharfedale, Thiel, Caxia, Focal, Dali y un periódico etcétera? 
Sosten mi tornillo! 

Bueno, en respuesta a la pregunta original del tema, no hay material milagroso. Todos los materiales brindan distintos timbres y coloraciones, si es un tema que requiere bastante estudio e incluso de entre las grandes marcas notarás que los materiales y formas llegarán a variar muchísimo y las diferencias serán matices.

El más popular entre ellos: MDF HR, HDF HR de 21mm

Pd: Todo va a depender de la sinergia y conjugación que tengan los elementos que conformen tu dispositivo de reproducción según el resultado que quieras obtener y algo es seguro, no he visto tornillos en parlantes Hi-Fi, Hi-End, si a caso sería en parlantes de sonideros pero la finalidad es distinta.


----------



## Gasparv

Contrachapeado marino es adecuado. La protección va por fuera. Básicamente, un cierto volumen en litros según el woofer, y depende si quieres bafle infinito o bass reflex


----------

